# hand knit fingerless gloves for sale



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

Awesome hand knit fingerless gloves made by my elderly neighbor. 2 pairs available .
2 size fits all
Thanks for looking


----------



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

Oops $10.00 each


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## Onyons (Mar 21, 2014)

Are you going to post pictures?


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I am interested in the gloves. How long are they up the arm?


----------

